# invitation?



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Is there anyone who have been selected on 1 May 2013 receiving an invitation?


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

hunganh07 said:


> Is there anyone who have been selected on 1 May 2013 receiving an invitation?


Hi,
I am also waiting for the same. My EOI also got selected on 1-may-13. Waiting for the ITA. If any one got please do let us know. BTW from which country you are applying for?


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

umashankarkonda said:


> Hi,
> I am also waiting for the same. My EOI also got selected on 1-may-13. Waiting for the ITA. If any one got please do let us know. BTW from which country you are applying for?


Oh k I am from Vietnam. Yeah, I am waiting


----------

